# Of Christian Liberty and Liberty of Conscience: A Brief Exposition of the LBCF XXI



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Mar 14, 2010)

Some modern Christians seem to marginalize the doctrine of Christian liberty. In contrast, the Reformers and the Puritans saw the doctrine of Christian liberty as central to the Christian faith. Martin Luther wrote an entire book on this subject. John Calvin devoted an entire chapter in the Institutes to “Christian Freedom,” and he argues that any summary of gospel teaching must include this topic. John Owen referred to Christian liberty as “the second principle of the Reformation.” And the Westminster divines and Baptist Puritans agreed by according the doctrine of Christian liberty an entire chapter in our Confession of Faith. Below is a brief exposition of the doctrine of Christian liberty and liberty of conscience as summarized in the LBCF.

*Of Christian Liberty and Liberty of Conscience: A Brief Exposition of the LBCF XXI*


----------

